# Symptoms gone with Amoxicillin



## GAgirl

I have taken Amoxicillin Clavunate for infections several times and one thing I notice is that every time I take it, all of my IBS symptoms go away. Unfortunately, my GI doctor doesn't think it's a good idea to put me on it long term, so he refuses to give me a prescription for it. I've tried A LOT of other prescriptions and nothing helps. Antisposmodics barely help, I tried Xifaxan with no change, Amitiza didn't help, probiotic pills or yogurt doesn't help. The only other med that kind of helped was Reglan, but it makes me fall asleep. I'm starting to wonder if any other drug is going to help me and the fact that the one drug that does help, I can't get is really really frustrating. Anybody else have the same reaction with Amoxicillin?


----------



## glynn

Although I havent been officially diagnosed IBS, I have the symptoms. Stomach discomfort, loose soft stools etc.I recently had a weeks course of amoxicillin for a gum infection, and about 4 days in, my symptoms improved greatly. I had a great week of almost symptom free relief. I really thought I was getting better. However, about a week later, my gum infection returned, and so did my previous symptoms, loose stools, and discomfort. I had to return to the dentist, and this time he gave me metronidazole. This was even better. After 3 days , I felt better than I have done for 4 months, since this all started. Near normal stools, and no stomach/abdomen discomfort. It was getting better and better. I figured though, that it wouldnt last, as it was only a weeks supply. It actually lasteD around 10 days. I cant tell you how much better I was feeling. The misery of all the past weeks is soon forgotten when you feel so well again. But, for the last 4 days, Its been fairly miserable again. Really gassy feeling, loose mushy stools, discomfort etc. It even effects my sleep when it gets bad, And christmas morning was not very nice at all.If antibiotics help, then surely, it must be bacterial overgrowth? Could it be SIBO?


----------



## jeffiam

glynn said:


> If antibiotics help, then surely, it must be bacterial overgrowth? Could it be SIBO?


Sure sounds like SIBO. Perhaps you should go for a hydrogen breath test to find out.BTW, did you have any side effects with either amoxicillin or metronidazole?


----------



## glynn

jeffiam said:


> Sure sounds like SIBO. Perhaps you should go for a hydrogen breath test to find out.BTW, did you have any side effects with either amoxicillin or metronidazole?


Hi Jeff,No side effects worth mentioning really. Maybe more frequent headaches with amoxicillin but nothing too bad. A more welcome side effect with both was firmer stool and less frequent stool.


----------



## jmc09

I tested negative for SIBO but have found that certain Antibiotics firm up my stools,Trimethoprim and Doxycycline in particular.Other Antibiotics cause me Diarrhoea like Zithromax for example.Antibiotics can be used in the treatment of IBS.


----------



## Yarm

I have been on two rounds of antibiotics in the last few months (Zithromax). I just started a dose yesterday for a throat infection. I also find that while I'm on the antibiotics my stomach has been fine but after I go off them, my system is disrupted for a week or two? I've been wondering about that???


----------

